# LAN - Lanyon Investment Company



## System (13 October 2015)

8IP Emerging Companies Limited has been established to provide investors with a convenient means of gaining exposure to shares in emerging companies listed on the ASX.

An investment in the Company will provide access to a portfolio of emerging companies' securities selected by Eight Investment Partners Pty Limited ABN 22 139 616 783 (8IP or the Manager), a specialist Sydney-based funds manager focused on investing in small companies' stocks.

It is anticipated that 8EC will list on the ASX during November 2015.

www.8ec.com.au


----------



## System (11 October 2021)

On October 11th, 2021, 8IP Emerging Companies Limited (8EC) changed its name and ASX code to Lanyon Investment Company Limited (LAN).


----------

